# Kiritsuke 240mm



## currenthill (Oct 2, 2018)

Here's my latest kitchen knife, a Kiritsuke 240mm. 

It's made of 2mm (5/64") O1 high carbon tool steel. The blade is hand sanded and finished to 600 grit. The handle is a multi part construction of micarta and G10 liners, finished to 1200 grit and polished.

This knife is a great combination of a large blade with a long cutting edge, but also delicate and light with its 2mm (5/64") blade thickness!

Knife: Kiritsuke 240mm
Steel: O1 high carbon tool steel
Thickness: 2 mm (5/64") at the heel
Hardness: 63 HRC
Handle: Multi part Micarta ang G10 liners, stainless steel pins, finished to 1200 grit and polished
Blade finish: Hand sanded to 600 grit
Total length: 360 mm (14.2")
Blade width: 50 mm at the heel (2.0")
Blade length: 240 mm (9.5")
Weight: 200 grams (7 oz)
Edge: Sharpened convex at 15 dps

I'm happy with it, I hope you like it!


----------



## John N (Oct 2, 2018)

Very clean work !  I found a 5' slab of antique dark brown micarta at work a couple of weeks ago, and am itching (lol) to give it a try for a knife handle.


----------



## currenthill (Oct 2, 2018)

Good find! And thank you for the kind words, appreciate it!


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 14, 2018)

Damn that looks good! Urasuki and everything on it?


----------



## currenthill (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks! 

Not this one, it's a thin blade with a symmetric convex grind, with a convexed edge.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah. In forum speak that goes as K-tip gyuto most of the time. Very beautifull knife nonetheless. Where did you learn to sculpt handles like that? The neck of the blade is flawless. Mine never come anywhere close tot that level if fit.


----------



## currenthill (Oct 14, 2018)

Got it, I'm still learning the japanese cutlery nomenclature. Sorry for the confusion. 

Thanks for the kind words.

Regarding the handles, it's one of my favourite steps in knife making. I try to make every knife just a bit better than the last one by improving both technique and process (like order of operations). I do enjoy the clean look myself.


----------

